# What is the correct bit



## golddigger (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm putting a breadboard edge on a white oak kitchen table and need some advice on the best type of bit to cut the tenon. I want the cleanest cut possible. 
Thanks!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

Are we talking tongue and groove or would biscuit jointing do?

This might suit My store- Super Carbide Tools: Single bit, 2 pc Set, 1 2 Shank

Cheers

Peter


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

For the clesnest cuts, You could use a up-cut bit. They tend to use a shaving style cut. That should cut well. Of course, a lot of other factors come into play. If this is on the end grain, as I think, Do not glue all the way across. You could pin the ends, so they could float, Helps to save the board from splitting!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Earl, either a spiral upcut bit or a rabbiting bit will provide a clean cut. It just depends on how you want to run your material over the table.


----------

